# How long after eating do you wait to inject?



## E-Volve (Apr 22, 2013)

Ive seen people say wait 30 mins after injecting to eat, but I haven't seen anyone mention how long to wait after eating to inject.
Anyone have the answer to this?


----------



## Flex2019 (Apr 22, 2013)

Always wait 30min after eating or you will drown. Oh wait, that's swimming...

It doesn't matter at all. Inject while you eat if you really want to.


----------



## E-Volve (Apr 22, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> Always wait 30min after eating or you will drown. Oh wait, that's swimming...
> 
> It doesn't matter at all. Inject while you eat if you really want to.



interesting. Wonder why we are suppose to wait 30 mins after injecting to eat then. I don't see the logic if we can eat right after injecting


----------



## CM (Apr 22, 2013)

even though peptides are not for human use, you are quoting old research. proven many times over to be incorrect @ 30 minutes


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 22, 2013)

natural growth hormone is inhibited by the presence of free fatty acids. Inhibition loop feedback. this was the incorrect logic used at the time. this assumption was made by people who do not understand digestion.


----------



## E-Volve (Apr 23, 2013)

good to know. so everyone saying wait to eat after shooting is spreading incorrect info. Glad I know now. makes it easier


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 23, 2013)

Even hgh? I've been outa the loop omegas talking about too I guess . Thanks guys.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 23, 2013)

hgh does not follow this rule. FFA control the *release* of gh. if your using synthetic gh, its there and working because its not being produced by your body.


----------



## Teddy122383 (Apr 23, 2013)

even if these wait 30 min theorie guys were correct about fatty acid blocking the absorbption wouldn't it really depend on the esther attached as far as when the drug would actually hit the system? This seems stupid like another one of those myths such as static stretching is best before working out when in fact all your doing is lengthening and tightening the muscle by stretching it making it more succeptable to a tear or injury. Bro science is not real world just my opinion


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 24, 2013)

hgh does not have an ester. unless some is peglated (spelling) or has a drug affinity complex, it will work almost immediately; but I see your point and agree.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 24, 2013)

There was a thread with the exact same title that erupted into all out war on another forum recently.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 24, 2013)

how so


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 26, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> how so



Just cause people opinions were being defended with a cult like religious fervor


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 26, 2013)

beliefs in science dont hold up well against real science


----------

